# Anyone on here from Dartmoor?



## Spot_the_Risk (3 February 2013)

We live on the eastern edge of the National Park, in the Teign Valley, and our shop is in Moretonhampstead.  Anyone else from Dartmoor?


----------



## KSR (3 February 2013)

Nope.. I'm only a few miles away though..


----------



## dixie (4 February 2013)

I live in Plympton but keep the horses at Ashburton - doesn't take long to ride up to the moors and we have the joy of getting the snow/ice/northerly winds etc etc.  The upside is when the weather is nice though - nowhere better imo.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 February 2013)

Wellll...... I'm not from Dartmoor actually (you lucky peeps with all that luverly riding country, am dead envious); but my horse came from Skaigh Stables when it was running. Came as a winter loan, and stayed basically....... bless 'im. 

So yes my horse is a Dartmoor lad.


----------



## Pie's mum (4 February 2013)

I'm on the Southern edge of Dartmoor too, not far from Ashburton too. the moor itself is about a half hour hack from the yard.


----------



## dappyness (4 February 2013)

Moorhaven!!  The old psychiatric hospital 

We can ride straight out on to the moors.


----------



## mastermax (5 February 2013)

Okehampton, so 5 mins hacking to moors.


----------



## Pie's mum (5 February 2013)

Moorhaven!! I live 2 mins from there!


----------



## Piglet (5 February 2013)

Yelverton - sooooo - spitting distance from Dartmoor (well Roborough Down actually)!!


----------



## w1bbler (5 February 2013)

West Dartmoor, just have to cross main road from yard & I'm on the moor, lots of pubs in easy reach & miles of hacking (galloping) heaven.
Oh & I'm at the nicest yard ever, really friendly happy place with fab owners.


----------



## Potato! (5 February 2013)

I'm from okehampton too


----------



## katie_southwest (5 February 2013)

Yelverton 

Best and the worst of the weather


----------



## madiz123 (6 February 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Wellll...... I'm not from Dartmoor actually (you lucky peeps with all that luverly riding country, am dead envious); but my horse came from Skaigh Stables when it was running. Came as a winter loan, and stayed basically....... bless 'im. 

So yes my horse is a Dartmoor lad.
		
Click to expand...

i live in the next village along from belstone


----------



## Enfys (12 February 2013)

katie_southwest said:



			Yelverton 

Best and the worst of the weather 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it  many years ago I was a working pupil at Crossways when it was a riding stables and the Howards had it. Rode my little mo-ped up there everyday from Southway, sometimes we even stayed upright! 

I also worked just along the road through the bustling metropolis of Yelverton past the Fire Station (still there is it?) on Lake Lane, at a farm called Rideout. Crikey, I have just Google Earthed Yelverton, it has grown a bit!

I lived in Bovey too and Hay Tor was just a quick hack away.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (12 February 2013)

Enfys, I know we've chatted before on the places we've both known but it's getting silly now!

When were you at Crossways - I had my first riding lessons there when I was six, would have been 1974, I was at Meavy School then.  And I lived in Lake Lane... at the top end, the second house down, Overleat.  I don't know Ridout Farm unless that was the Coles place, down by the old railway line at the Yelverton end of Lake Lane.  Do you remember the riding stables at Dousland, right to the top of Lake Lane, turn right and they were immediately on the left, I think it was called Pigeon Post or similar.


----------



## Piglet (13 February 2013)

Crikey I remember the old Riding Stables at Dousland, we used to ride past there when we hacked to Meavy and Binkham Shows, sorry, no offence, but it always looked a right dump   (oooops I have probably offended someone now) but we were looking at it from a childs point of view!!!!


----------



## katie_southwest (13 February 2013)

Enfys I live just at the top of Southway 

I also rode lots at crossways. Then my mum broke my heart by not telling me they were shutting and my favourite pony in the whole world was gone 

I cried for weeks!!!!!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 February 2013)

Crossways are still going (there is a FB page) although possibly only as a livery yard.  

Yes the riding stables were a complete dump, but as a pony mad very young kid, I bet the most exciting thing that had happened in my life at that point was when my horse mad grandfather went there and hired me a pony, probably for an hour, wow, so excited.  I have a lovely photo of me, on an old, thin pony called Bramble, being led by my grandad around our garden.  I am wearing snazzy checked probably polyester trousers (this was the early 70's!) and a bright yellow souwester and of course no hat, and pony's bit is about two inches too wide for her mouth - but me and grandad are grinning, and the pony was it's ears pricked!  I do remember Binkham Hill gymkhana - and in the autumn I used to go to the field to pick field mushrooms.


----------



## Enfys (14 February 2013)

katie_southwest said:



			Enfys I live just at the top of Southway 

Click to expand...

Katie, I was in MOD Quarters in Beverstone Way, at least I think that was the name, it WAS a long time ago. Derriford Hospital and Tesco were both new back then 

I very nearly bought the lease (complete with ponies) on Crossways when the Howards gave it up


----------



## Enfys (14 February 2013)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Enfys, I know we've chatted before on the places we've both known but it's getting silly now!    Small old world isn't it? 

When were you at Crossways - I had my first riding lessons there when I was six, would have been 1974 1984-85  And I lived in Lake Lane... ...... at the top end, the second house down, Overleat.  I don't know Ridout Farm unless that was the Coles place, it was next to the Coles, at the time they lived in two mobile homes!  down by the old railway line at the Yelverton end of Lake Lane.  Do you remember the riding stables at Dousland, right to the top of Lake Lane, turn right and they were immediately on the left, I think it was called Pigeon Post or similar. Oh yes, I do indeed

Click to expand...



Did you have paddocks at the back of your place? You didn't have a pony/horse called Kiowa did you?


----------

